# Zeiss 15mm f/2.8 ==> what filters?



## niels123 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have this lens in my kit for a week now and I am still looking to buy a filter for it. I just managed to purchase a (cheap) secondhand B+W UV filter 95mm (for protection). This is not a slim filter, but surprisingly there seems no additional vignetting due to the filter.

I have noted that CPL filters are a bit thicker than UV-filters and if you don't completely screw-in the UV filter, there is hard vignetting in the corners. This is suggesting that you need a slim 95mm CPL filter to avoid vignetting. Which CPL filters can be used on this lens without vignetting?

The order option is to use square filters. Since these large CPL filters are expensive, it is tempting to skip the round screw-in filter and immediately invest in a square-fitler option like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NISI-150mm-square-filter-holder-for-Carl-Zeiss-Distagon-T-15mm-f-2-8-ZE-ZF-Lens-/281572652280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418f09b4f8

With this filter-holder you also have the nice option for gradient and colored filters.

For those who shoot with this magnificant lens: what do you use for filters and what would you advice?

Thanks a lot!
Niels


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2015)

Lee has 150 mm wide filters for their Nikkor 14-24 holder.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

For harsher conditions, like some rian and or a lot of wind, I have the Zeiss 95mm - no issues with vignetting.
As far as CPL, I went with a Marumi Super DHG MC Slim Thin.
A while ago, I was able to find a testing report regarding filters.
This Marumi CPL was place on the top 5 ( I believe third), and quite a surprise to see some B+W placed quite low.
Made with Schott glass is what you should be looking for - Zeiss uses it, so does Heliopan and a few others with top of the line models. So you can't just think that a brand only produces nothing but top-notch - not true, with a few exceptions

I am happy with the Marumi 95mm, and actually bought another as a second 77mm filter, and might become the choice as 86mm too (once I find some specific reviews about it)
>$500 is a bit too much, but no point going cheap with very expensive glass either.
Heliopan and the B+W MRC are a good choice IMO, but look for the thin models


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 10, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> For harsher conditions, like some rian and or a lot of wind, I have the Zeiss 95mm - no issues with vignetting.
> As far as CPL, I went with a Marumi Super DHG MC Slim Thin.
> A while ago, I was able to find a testing report regarding filters.
> This Marumi CPL was place on the top 5 ( I believe third), and quite a surprise to see some B+W placed quite low.
> ...


Here's the results for LensTip, which is the only major comparison test I'm aware of with B+W & Marumi coming out on top:

http://www.lenstip.com/115.4-article-Polarizing_filters_test_Results_and_summary.html

+

http://www.lenstip.com/119.1-article-Polarizing_filters_test_-_supplement.html


----------



## Eldar (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm using a Heliopan Slim SH-PMC ES 95 CPL filter. Expensive as hell, but very good. The lens is not weather sealed, so filter for weather protection is not much worth.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

Mackguyer - thanks for the links. I think I posted them before somewhere, but lost track.
Lenstip review seems a bit old, although most filters are current if not all, but obviously is missing quite a few.
In your opinion, how valid still are these test results? I have little doubts Zeiss filters are top notch, but there are literally no independent (and at lenstip level) reviews on them.

Yes, I have other Heliopans and indeed they are great. On the 15mm, is more of front element smudge protection, as it's easier to wipe droplets off the filter than the front element.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 11, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> Mackguyer - thanks for the links. I think I posted them before somewhere, but lost track.
> Lenstip review seems a bit old, although most filters are current if not all, but obviously is missing quite a few.
> In your opinion, how valid still are these test results? I have little doubts Zeiss filters are top notch, but there are literally no independent (and at lenstip level) reviews on them.
> 
> Yes, I have other Heliopans and indeed they are great. On the 15mm, is more of front element smudge protection, as it's easier to wipe droplets off the filter than the front element.


I haven't found much in the way of filter reviews, either, but I think most of these filters, other than the Hoyas are still in production. The Lenstip guys seem very thorough, too, so I'd say their results are probably reliable. Brian over at TDP did a 10-stop ND filter test as well, but that's all I've ever found out there.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

ok, found a review from Bryan Carnathan:
he mentions 3 good filters ( 2 that actually don't vignette)

- Heliopan 95mmSH-PMC Slim Circular Polarizer Filter
- Marumi 95mm Super DHG Circular Filter
and B+W does not have a slim option yet, but I know that Zeiss has 


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-15mm-f-2.8-ZE-Distagon-Lens-Review.aspx


----------

